# krystaliczny zapach



## Thomas1

Jak rozumiecie znaczenie przymiotnika "krystaliczny" użytego do określenia zapachu? Niedawno usłyszałem w reklamie "świeży i[?] krystaliczny zapach". Zastanawiam się czy rzeczywiście się tak mówi czy może to kolejny zabieg specjalistów od reklamy. Ja osobiście nie przypominam sobie, żebym spotkał się z takim użyciem słowa "krystaliczny". Poszukiwania na Google pokazują, że jest trochę tego typu złożeń i że występują głównie w tekstach reklamowych.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Jak rozumiecie znaczenie przymiotnika "krystaliczny" użytego do określenia zapachu? Niedawno usłyszałem w reklamie "świeży i[?] krystaliczny zapach". Zastanawiam się czy rzeczywiście się tak mówi czy może to kolejny zabieg specjalistów od reklamy. Ja osobiście nie przypominam sobie, żebym spotkał się z takim użyciem słowa "krystaliczny". Poszukiwania na Google pokazują, że jest trochę tego typu złożeń i że występują głównie w tekstach reklamowych.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


 Takie zestawienie ma tyle samo sensu co "lustrzany zapach" albo "wonny wygląd". Jest to kontaminacja od wyrażenia "krystalicznie czysty" (niezwykle czysty), a właściwie "kryształowo czysty". Ale jak mi się wydaje, niedługo odezwie się ktoś i napisze "Mnie osobiście się podoba, czyli jest dobre". 
Dla młodszych uczestników forum: Władysław Gomułka lubił używać tego argumentu kiedy lud krytykował jakość wyrobów odzieżowych w PRL-u.


----------



## BezierCurve

Albo miała to być wyrafinowana synestezja


----------



## Thomas1

Osobiście użycie "krystaliczny zapach" w reklamie perfum mi się nie podoba. 

Jednak znalazłem też coś takiego:
Pośrodku podwórza, gdzie stali strażnicy, rozległy się dwa krótkie  gwizdki i runda się zaczęła. Niebo było jasne, o dziwnie  blado-niebieskim odcieniu, w powietrzu unosił się _krystaliczny  zapach_ śniegu.

Zimny, _krystaliczny zapach_, który ma śnieg tego wieczoru,  zdawał jej się zapachem wszelkiej poezji...
http://www.google.pl/search?hl=en&c...ystaliczny+zapach&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=​   W tych przykładach, różnych autorów, byłbym skłonny zaakceptować użycie "krystaliczny zapach" (moja niepewność wynika z braku możliwości sprawdzenia szerszego kontekstu w jakim występują owe fragmenty).


----------



## piaskowy

'Krystaliczny' może oznaczać właśnie czysty, świeży i w takim znaczeniu spotykamy go w tekstach kultury, natomiast myślę, że tutaj mamy do czynienia z zabiegiem specjalistów od reklamy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Osobiście użycie "krystaliczny zapach" w reklamie perfum mi się nie podoba.
> 
> Jednak znalazłem też coś takiego:
> Pośrodku podwórza, gdzie stali strażnicy, rozległy się dwa krótkie gwizdki i runda się zaczęła. Niebo było jasne, o dziwnie blado-niebieskim odcieniu, w powietrzu unosił się _krystaliczny zapach_ śniegu.
> 
> Zimny, _krystaliczny zapach_, który ma śnieg tego wieczoru, zdawał jej się zapachem wszelkiej poezji...
> http://www.google.pl/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&tbo=p&rls=org.mozilla%3Apl%3Aofficial&tbs=bks%3A1&q=%22krystaliczny+zapach&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=​W tych przykładach, różnych autorów, byłbym skłonny zaakceptować użycie "krystaliczny zapach" (moja niepewność wynika z braku możliwości sprawdzenia szerszego kontekstu w jakim występują owe fragmenty).


 
Nawet dobrzy pisarze miewają nietrafne metafory. Znany jest cytat z Balzaka, którego wprawdzie nie przytoczę dokładnie, ale jest on o kimś, kto latał jak motylek, a następnie spadł całym ciężarem na biednego Rastignaka.


----------



## esatie

piaskowy said:


> 'Krystaliczny' może oznaczać właśnie czysty, świeży i w takim znaczeniu spotykamy go w tekstach kultury, natomiast myślę, że tutaj mamy do czynienia z zabiegiem specjalistów od reklamy.



Szczególnie w reklamie kostki toaletowej  "krystaliczny zapach" będzie prezentował się niezwykle wyrafinowanie


----------



## majlo

Dla mnie wyrażenie "krystaliczny zapach" nie jest zbyt sensowne i na pewno nigdy bym nie kupił tak reklamowanych perfum.


----------

